# air conditioning short



## docrick (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi, my 1996 nissan truck keeps blowing fuses for the ac/radio.anyone have advice thanks


----------



## Ben1 (Nov 12, 2010)

Make sure the right size fuse is in it and not too small of one. If that's OK, check the wiring for shorts, broken insulation etc. If you don't see anything there, I'd guess your compressor clutch is going and drawing too much current when engaging. A good multimeter could tell you how much current it's drawing. If it's too high, try replacing it.

Is the blower motor on the same fuse? If so I'd check that first, a bad blower motor can draw too much current too.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

First thing you should do is get a wiring diagram for the car! According to mine, 10A fuse #6 is the only one that powers audio and A/C on the same fuse, but it also supplies power to the illumination and FICD (fast idle control device). The circuit is a green/white wire.

For the radio, it supplies ignition sourced power to the radio.
For the A/C, it supplies power to the A/C relay and also splices off to provide power to the IACV-FICD solenoid valve. It does NOT directly power the A/C clutch.
For illumination, it powers the clock display in the combination meter.


----------



## docrick (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi, thanks for your response to my query about air conditioning short.I may have found the problem.it seems that the wiring harness was touching the valve cover at the rear left hand side and had worn away the covering.the wires were not bare but they were exposed at that point.I cleaned it off and wrapped it with electrical tape several times and drove 20 miles without incident. yesterday i drove 100 miles and still no problem.I have also decided to wire the radio straight to the battery on an inline fuse. thanks again and i'll let you know what happens Doc


----------



## docrick (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi thanks for your response to my query.i have posted a reply on the forum.it seems wires were exposed where the harness comes close to valve cover.....thanks again Doc


----------

